# Swirl removal by **HAND**



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

As this has been asked soooo many times, i thought it was about time someone did something about it.

The car:

Renault Megane, so far from other peoples experiance Renault Clearcoat is very hard.
Heres what we are dealing with today, light swirls.









Products: Meguairs ScratchX, available online or over the counter at Halfords and possibly Motorworld.

And Chemical Guys Spider Swirl- Spider Web Scratch Remover.
Available from carwashnwax.co.uk.,
Yellow foam applicator pads(Meguiars and generic), available as everywhere.










How to use:

Apply a pound coin size amount of product to the applicator pad (as below).

I worked this into a 1' x 1' square of panel until the liquid had turned from white to clear(see below).
I repeated this process 5 times.

I then repeated this with the CG stuff, but unfortunatly this left micro marring which i had to remove with ScratchX and will be better suited for use by machine.

















And the finished square, while there are some deeper swirls left that a PC would happily remove, it's still a good result and given enough time and patience could easily do this to the whole car.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome to my world  lol


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

Impressive.

I think the paint liked it too.










I'll get me coat.....


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Good stuff ALex based on the time it took to do that little patch how long a whole car? Hows the arm


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Probably a day and a half, the little foot square took me about 5 minutes.

The arms not too bad, i think it would be tirering, but not too bad.

the only thing i'd be really cautious about is as you start to get tired you'll be applying less pressure, so the results may vary across the car and if the paint thickness was measured the results may vary across the whole car, but saying that i cant see it removing that much.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've done that one another post (Brinkmann group buy one i think) and made me chuckle to myself



Peach said:


> Impressive.
> 
> I think the paint liked it too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smudger (Mar 18, 2006)

I've just bought some scratchx and wasn't paticularly impressed.
I obviously wasn't trying hard enough. 
here's to my next day off!


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Alex, excuse my ignorance but were the results produced with the scatch X or the CG stuff, the way I read it is that you tried the CG but was'nt happy so had to use the Scatch X to rectify the damage that the CG stuff caused. Have I got that right, as my car has some swirling but dont wont to go buying a PC as I just know I'd end up screwing my paint up completely if I used a power tool (plus there seems to be so many products out there how on earth do you know what to use when ??


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice write up there Alex, and good to show the results achieveable by hand. :thumb:


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

One very enthusiastic coat of Scratch X on the bonnet of my Golf flowed by some NXT - 
Before








after









Not removed, but definately improved!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

huddo said:


> Alex, excuse my ignorance but were the results produced with the scatch X or the CG stuff, the way I read it is that you tried the CG but was'nt happy so had to use the Scatch X to rectify the damage that the CG stuff caused. Have I got that right, as my car has some swirling but dont wont to go buying a PC as I just know I'd end up screwing my paint up completely if I used a power tool (plus there seems to be so many products out there how on earth do you know what to use when ??


Thats right, ScratchX removed the marks:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Smudger said:


> I've just bought some scratchx and wasn't paticularly impressed.
> I obviously wasn't trying hard enough.
> here's to my next day off!


It just takes time, remember a PC can work at much faster revolutions than your hand.

I know JJ on here has done a whole car with ScratchX.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have ScatchX but never used it.

Handy thread:thumb:


----------

